# Omondo: Assoziation mit Hashmap



## vicky (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe zwei Klassen - "System" und "Systemelement". Die Klasse System soll eine Hashmap der Systemelemente enthalten. Das möchte ich in Omondo mit Hilfe einer Assoziation (1 zu n) zwischen diesen beiden Klassen darstellen.

Omondo gibt mir zur Auswahl die Values von java.util.HashMap und generiert in der Klasse automatisch den 
	
	
	
	





```
import java.util.HashMapValues;
```
 Es gibt natürlich keine Klasse HashMapValues in Java.

Wie mache ich die richtigen Einstellungen für diese Assoziation? 

Und noch was: Gibt es allgemein ein gutes Tutorial für Omondo, was ein bißchen die einstellbaren Parameter (z. B. einer Assoziation, aber auch der anderen Elemente) beschreibt oder muss man das sich aus seinen UML-Kenntnissen ableiten?


----------



## Ullenboom (4. Mai 2007)

Bis auf http://www.tutorial-omondo.com/ kenne ich da nichts. Aber hast du mal den "Nachfolger" von Omondo, eUML2 (http://www.soyatec.com), probiert?

 Christian


----------



## vicky (7. Mai 2007)

Hab es jetzt mit eUML2 versucht. Das ist sehr ähnlich dem Omondo aufgebaut und ich habe da dasselbe Problem.


----------

